# HDMI Cable- length.?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> You can't reuse plugs...are you talking wall plates?
> 
> What speed were you getting?


Lol I didn't reuse the plugs I used the same type.it maxed out at 100Mbps on the old cable unless it was less than about 20ft long. If I went less than 20ft I could get 1000Mbps. but on the new cable I was able to do 500ft at 1000Mbps.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Lol I didn't reuse the plugs I used the same type.it maxed out at 100Mbps on the old cable unless it was less than about 20ft long. If I went less than 20ft I could get 1000Mbps. but on the new cable I was able to do 500ft at 1000Mbps.


All it takes is an iffy connection on one pin or a bad conductor. 10/100 only uses 4 conductors 1000 uses all 8, one bad one and it may never negotiate the gig connection.

I'm not a big fan of crunching on plugs, I run all solid cat5e to patchbays and wallplates then use premade patch cords.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't believe the prices of some of these cables,,,

$2,199.00 for a 40' hdmi cable
http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-Co...9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1345758453&sr=1-9....


Then there is this..$19.99 40' hdmi cable......

...http://www.amazon.com/Aurum-Ultra-E...qid=1380635128&sr=1-1&keywords=40'+hdmi+cable


Best buy sells a 40' for $200.00.....


It's just wires and connections........:blink:


I read some reviews on some of the cables on Amazon - I only need 30' so I went with this one,,,, $21.99 35' hdmi cable. http://www.amazon.com/BlueRigger-HD...qid=1380635769&sr=8-1&keywords=35'+hdmi+cable


I didn't go with the cheapest because I know there would be problems based on the reviews.....


I ordered a DVI to HDMI as well to get the free shipping..the shipping alone was almost as much as this cable so why not,.....
http://www.amazon.com/BlueRigger-Hi...0635814&sr=8-1&keywords=10'+dvi+to+hdmi+cable




It's just nuts what some manufacturers are asking for cables....



B,


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

What sucks is when the salesman says you have to have the $2,199.00 one.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

There's a cable buyer born every minute.


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

we get all cables from Blue Jeans http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/hdmi-cable.htm


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Rog but I already order mine, should be here Wednesday ....




But thanks for the info,....I'll keep that bookmarked...


B,:thumbsup:


----------

